# Training partner



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I've got a 3 month old lab, its my first dog, I've been working on retrieving with him (fetch).Over the spring and summer I'd like to get serious about training, I was wondering if anyone with dog training experience would be interested in getting together, I live in Clinton.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't wait on the training, start early with short intervals. Sit, stay, come and fetch can be taught in the first few months. Make it fun for the pup or he'll get frustrated.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, Ive been working on all of those commands, he's coming along. I try to make it fun for him as much as possible, he does pretty good with all of them except "come", and frustrates the Sh!t out of me.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

How are you teachin the "come" command? You should be using a lead, if not your wastin time. Say "come" and make him come. Only say once and then get him to you. 1 command, 1 result. Soon he will understand when you say "come" it means to hurry and get to you. Using treats, speeds up the process and helps him understand. I'm no pro but i've learned alot through trial and error. If ya need some help pm me. I'd be glad to show ya what i know.


----------

